# Real Lawn As Bedding.



## KierenTavener12 (Jan 15, 2017)

Has anyone ever used real lawn in their vivarium. 

I was considering trying out one of those dog lawn subscriptions to get some and try it out. 

I know there's a concern with mildew. But I though using a drought tolerable bread, that's also use to shade. I'd have a few and rotate them regularly to keep them fresh. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Newhere (Jan 16, 2017)

Seems like a whole lot of effort for no benefit.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Jan 17, 2017)

Isn't bedding in general a whole lot of effort with no benefit though?

I could argue the benefit of it being natural for her. But im more interested in putting all the hassle aside would it work or be even possible to do


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 18, 2017)

Depending on what you are going to keep in there, you could harm your reptile with extra moisture.


----------

